# Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides



## Bart (Nov 28, 2009)

This is utterly spectacular news and I cannot wait until this film is released, hopefully it'll pale At World's End, as I think many will hope. Geoffrey Rush to portraying Barbossa will be a delight, and hopefully we'll be given more pieces of information on the laws of the Pirate Code.

​


> Author Tim Powers confirmed that Disney had indeed bought the rights of his novel On Stranger Tides. As detailed in The Art of the Pirates of the Caribbean, the proposed story for the fourth film is for Jack Sparrow and Barbossa to meet up in the newly founded New Orleans, before they sail to find the Fountain of Youth together.



Please back up your arguments or opinions, and debate logically. All comments are warmly welcomed.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 28, 2009)

Johnny Depp is only in this for the paycheck.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Johnny Depp is only in this for the paycheck.



probably but if it's still a good movie, it's all the same to me


They need to do some outrageous stuff to stop me from going


----------



## Shade (Nov 28, 2009)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> Johnny Depp is only in this for the paycheck.


Johnny Depp doesn't need the money, so no. He loves the character and said he'd be up for sequels or spin-offs starring him.

Looking forward to it, anyone read the book it'll be based on?


----------



## Bart (Nov 28, 2009)

Blackbeard appears in the book 'On Stranger Tides'.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 28, 2009)

Wonderful; the concept sounds interesting, though I'm hoping they don't get complacent and just attempt to ride on the coat-tails of the previous films. I look forward to some solid production and another enjoyable movie from the Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 28, 2009)

its a fun flick set in a cool era...we'll see how it goes.

I hope there is no more of that Orlando Bloom x Kiera Knightly garbage romance to bog this movie down though.


----------



## Chee (Nov 28, 2009)

Hopefully it will be better than the third one.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 28, 2009)

No love interests.  I want Royal Marines vs. Pirates.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 28, 2009)

why is Cap'n Jack looking for the fountain of youth, didn't he already become immortal in the last movie?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not excited.

Have you guys already forgotten the 3rd Pirates movie?  It was almost as bad as Spider-Man 3.  I was hoping this franchise would be permanently retired.  No such luck apparently.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 28, 2009)

Wesley said:


> No love interests.  I want Royal Marines vs. Pirates.



This. x1000



Rukia said:


> I'm not excited.
> 
> Have you guys already forgotten the 3rd Pirates movie?  It was almost as bad as Spider-Man 3.  I was hoping this franchise would be permanently retired.  No such luck apparently.



I don't think it's really all that fair to compare those two titles. Spider Man 3 was an abomination and wasn't even that enjoyable to sit through and watch. At the very least, the 3rd Pirates movie had entertainment value and I left feeling as though I got my money's worth. 

At least it didn't have this:


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 28, 2009)

Aw hell no...Never really liked these movies. The first was decent, second was alright. Third was terrible and boring.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2009)

I liked all three of the Pirates files, even At World's End, so I certainly don't have any complaints about this. I always knew true love for Jack was Barbossa. So there they are, sailing off into the sunset together.  I heard that Knightley and Bloom aren't interested in continuing to play their characters though. I'm a little sad at that because while I didn't like their characters individual the way Jack interacted with them was gold.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 28, 2009)

At World's End was not nearly as bad as Spiderman 3. The maelstrom scene by itself was better than Spiderman 3. Also, Bill Nighy as Davy Jones is amazing to watch.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 28, 2009)

This is wonderfull............another one.........*sarcastic voice* yeah!


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 28, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> its a fun flick set in a cool era...we'll see how it goes.
> 
> *I hope there is no more of that Orlando Bloom x Kiera Knightly garbage romance to bog this movie down though*.



Hell yes to this. I can't take anymore of either of them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 28, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> why is Cap'n Jack looking for the fountain of youth, didn't he already become immortal in the last movie?



No, that was Will who took Jones' place as captain of the Dutchmen, Jack set off to find the Fountain at the end of the At World's End.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2009)

didn't jack stole barbarosas' map to get to the fountain? jack x barb for true love


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 28, 2009)

Shade said:


> Johnny Depp doesn't need the money, so no. He loves the character and said he'd be up for sequels or spin-offs starring him.
> 
> Looking forward to it, anyone read the book it'll be based on?



He even said in an interview following the announcement that he was apprehensive.

EDIT:  My sources -  and .


----------



## Koi (Nov 28, 2009)

Barbossa?  I'm interested.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 28, 2009)

Captain Jack Sparrow?

Savvy.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I'm not excited.
> 
> Have you guys already forgotten the 3rd Pirates movie?  It was almost as bad as Spider-Man 3.  I was hoping this franchise would be permanently retired.  No such luck apparently.



True, it was pretty bad.  Any scenario where the Pirates are portrayed as the good guys is not one I would enjoy.  Pirates fighting pirates or fleeing the Royal Navy is ideal.


----------



## Bender (Nov 28, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Blackbeard appears in the book 'On Stranger Tides'.



I'm for this movie


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 28, 2009)

Wesley said:


> True, it was pretty bad.  Any scenario where the Pirates are portrayed as the good guys is not one I would enjoy.  Pirates fighting pirates or fleeing the Royal Navy is ideal.



you must not be popular in the One Piece section...


----------



## Wesley (Nov 28, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> you must not be popular in the One Piece section...



It's the one only section I haven't posted in.


----------



## Shade (Nov 29, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> He even said in an interview following the announcement that he was apprehensive.
> 
> EDIT:  My sources -  and .



Yeah, nothing in those links says he did it for the money, merely that the leaving of a dear friend hindered his enthusiasm somewhat, as we know he's doing it now.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2009)

I wanna see this.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 29, 2009)

Fell asleep during the first one, didn't even bother watching the others so I won't see this one either.


----------



## Bart (Nov 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Captain Jack Sparrow? Savvy.



Savvy


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 29, 2009)

The third ending was shit. But I need to watch this, now that I already have watched the other 3.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 29, 2009)

ITS ABOUT DAMN TIME!!!!!


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 29, 2009)

Shade said:


> Yeah, nothing in those links says he did it for the money, merely that the leaving of a dear friend hindered his enthusiasm somewhat, as we know he's doing it now.



Let's hope so.

At least his onscreen chemistry shows that he's in love with the role.

Tobey and Kirsten have AWFUL chemistry.  You can tell that they hate each other in real life.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 29, 2009)

Meh, I enjoyed the 3rd film. I found it more entertaining than the 2nd one honeslty, but w/e. I enjoyed all three, and looking foward to this one.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope this one is better then the third one. I liked it, but it was still meh.


----------



## Distance (Nov 29, 2009)

SEA TURTLES MATE!


----------



## Wesley (Nov 29, 2009)

Distance said:


> SEA TURTLES MATE!



I'd pay to see that alone.


----------



## Tay (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know they were making a fourth one.
How exciting, hopefully it will be as entertaining as the previous three.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 30, 2009)

_Savvy_ .


----------



## Bushin (Nov 30, 2009)

How long is this hollywood money bandwagon?! Can't believe there is going to be another one. Sad, very sad mr. Depp!


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 30, 2009)

What's so interesting about guys fighting with swords during 3 hours?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

Not another one!


----------



## Evilene (Nov 30, 2009)

God, I hope this will be better than the third one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

It'd be hard not to.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2009)

Loved the first entry, but I thought the last two fell flat besides a few sterling performances of course. Hopefully they'll get back to the core of what made it a great franchise to begin with.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 30, 2009)

i think this will be better than the 3rd movie. there needs to be more action that's for sure


----------



## Shade (Nov 30, 2009)

What did everyone dislike so much about the third one anyway (other than the Bloom)?


----------



## Wesley (Nov 30, 2009)

Shade said:


> What did everyone dislike so much about the third one anyway (other than the Bloom)?



Pirate Lords being worthless.  Davy Jones not living up to the hype.  Noriton going out like a chump.  Lots of things wrong with the film.


----------



## Sen (Nov 30, 2009)

So excited for this movie


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 30, 2009)

I really liked all 3 movies so I'll enjoy this one hopefully.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 30, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Johnny Depp is only in this for the paycheck.



... Why is this a bad thing? Most actors do films in order to get paid. It's called their job.

And besides, given Depp's gallons of cash, I actually doubt he is in this thanks to his paycheck, more likely just because he enjoys playing the character.



Chee said:


> Hopefully it will be better than the third one.



lol that's not exactly going to be difficult...



Rukia said:


> I'm not excited.
> 
> Have you guys already forgotten the 3rd Pirates movie?  It was almost as bad as Spider-Man 3.  I was hoping this franchise would be permanently retired.  No such luck apparently.



To be honest, if they can reignite the series with a quality film, then this is worth it. If in 10 years time, and this series has like 7 films (all as good as the first) or something, people will just see the 3rd film as a weak one, and the rest as classics.

It's better than letting the 3rd one ruin the memory of the franchise.



Shade said:


> What did everyone dislike so much about the third one anyway (other than the Bloom)?



Bloom wasn't my issue. I was fine with the romance.

For me, there were too many ridiculous plots going on, far too many introduced characters that never got their time to shine. A lot of hype was given about the Pirate Lords which just turned to an embarrassing shit, and because of all these interwining plots that held no relevance, none of the action was spellbinding because you just gave up caring, making the film seem really... really... long...


----------



## NarutardKK (Dec 1, 2009)

thats cool I liked all three films soooo I definitely would watch a 4th film.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> ... Why is this a bad thing? Most actors do films in order to get paid. It's called their job.
> 
> And besides, given Depp's gallons of cash, I actually doubt he is in this thanks to his paycheck, more likely just because he enjoys playing the character.



And that's the one thing we can count on.

I had just said that because of the articles I had read about him being apprehensive.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> ... Why is this a bad thing? Most actors do films in order to get paid. It's called their job.
> 
> And besides, given Depp's gallons of cash, I actually doubt he is in this thanks to his paycheck, more likely just because he enjoys playing the character.



That, and his kids LOVE the character and the fact that their dad is captain jack sparrow, so that's probably another contributing factor.



> lol that's not exactly going to be difficult...



I don't get why everyone hated the third one. It was definitely not as good as the original, but it was still better than the second one IMO. Keith Richards, Barbosa, and Davy Jones made it decent enough. Plus the final maelstrom scene was epic as hell.

Hopefully the 4th one is more grounded though. IMO the first one had the perfect amount of supernatural, although i'd be fine with even less than that.



> Bloom wasn't my issue. I was fine with the romance.
> 
> For me, there were too many ridiculous plots going on, far too many introduced characters that never got their time to shine. A lot of hype was given about the Pirate Lords which just turned to an embarrassing shit, and because of all these interwining plots that held no relevance, none of the action was spellbinding because you just gave up caring, making the film seem really... really... long...



Okay, i can get this. I still don't think it was bad though, i'd label it decent.

I'll admit im going to miss Bloom's character, because i thought they played off each other really well, especially in the first one.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 1, 2009)

I actually enjoyed all three movies. Of course, without any doubt, the last two were significantly inferior to the first film, but they were still decent fun. And the maelstrom scene in the third was amazingly done.

I have my doubts as to how the chemistry will flow for this movie without Will or Elizabeth, but hopefully Jack and Barbosa can carry it (they are my two favorite character anyway).

So I'll have faith that it won't become another cash cow and that the story will at least remain decent.


----------



## Okeaninai (Dec 6, 2009)

> I have my doubts as to how the chemistry will flow for this movie without Will or Elizabeth



I really wonder about this as well. So, is it a pretty done deal that this movie won't feature Will and Elizabeth? 

I was very suprised that they are making another one; this will be interesting - I'd imagine I'd be like watching the series for the first time again - is this going to be another trilogy set?


----------



## MajorThor (Dec 6, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Loved the first entry, but I thought the last two fell flat besides a few sterling performances of course. Hopefully they'll get back to the core of what made it a great franchise to begin with.



What pray-tell would be the "core" of said franchise?


----------



## C?k (Dec 6, 2009)

To be honest, i'm surprised they're even making a 4th after the 3rd was a flop..

and now from what I'm reading, there won't be Will and Elizabeth either...dunno how its gonna work tbh :S


OniTasku said:


> I don't think it's really all that fair to compare those two titles. Spider Man 3 was an abomination and wasn't even that enjoyable to sit through and watch. At the very least, the 3rd Pirates movie had entertainment value and I left feeling as though I got my money's worth.
> 
> At least it didn't have this:


I dunno, I thought spider man 3 wasn't AS bad as people made it out to be, won't gonna lie though, that clip you posted is one of the biggest cringe moments actually the whole sleezy toby thing was all facepalm worthy lol but I thought the story line was decent

as far as PotC3 goes, I fell asleep it was too long and just urgh, exhausting to watch.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 6, 2009)

The 3rd still made a shit load of money, even if it was a chore.  You know, nowadays it's almost like it's impossible for a blockbuster to made into a flop.


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 6, 2009)

UHHH
Can't wait to see it *_*


----------



## Bart (Dec 6, 2009)

The 3rd still made a shit load of money, even if it was a chore.  You know, nowadays it's almost like it's impossible for a blockbuster to made into a flop.

Yeah, and it was the most expensive film of all time, though many believe it may be James Cameron's Avatar.

Curse of the Black Pearl was utterly mind-boggling and Dead Man's Chest was a very good sequel, not as good as CBP, and of course, At World's End wasn't very good, as they would have had a story connection DMC.

Hopefully On Stranger Tides can deliever.


----------



## Okeaninai (Dec 6, 2009)

> as they would have had a story connection DMC.



What is DMC? What do you mean by this?


----------



## On and On (Dec 6, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Blackbeard appears in the book 'On Stranger Tides'.



Blackbeard is from my state (North Carolina) 



excellence153 said:


> Johnny Depp is only in this for the paycheck.



Captain Jack Sparrow is always entertaining


----------



## Bart (Dec 7, 2009)

The Comedian said:


> Blackbeard is from my state (North Carolina)



Didn't he die in North Carolina?


----------



## pfft (Dec 7, 2009)

cool... i wanna watch this.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 8, 2009)

am i the only one in the world who actually liked At Worlds End?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

The Big G said:


> am i the only one in the world who actually liked At Worlds End?



No. It's my favorite of the three. I like long movies and the trailer music (when Jack and Davy Jones are sword fighting) made it epic.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

Release date was set for May 20th 2011 a few days ago



will be partially based on the book by Tim Powers, which is about a pirate named Jack (coincidence) looking for the Fountain of Youth.  Blackbeard is the villain, though it is unknown how much of the plot will be kept over.


Johnny Depp and Geoffrey Rush will be returning.  Orlando Bloom and Keira Knightley will not 

Rob Marshall (Chicago, Memoirs of a Geisha, Nine) will be directing.



Though I was burned by DMC/AWE, I'm strangely looking forward to this


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 11, 2010)

so they're continuing this franchise??

Orlando Bloom and Keira Knightley shouldn't be again if you watched the aftercredits secuence in the third movie


----------



## Chee (Jan 11, 2010)

> Orlando Bloom and Keira Knightley will not



Awesome. I'm in.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

Other characters who will be (apparently) returning are:

Mr. Gibbs
Pintel and Ragetti (those two idiot pirates)
Mullroy and Murtogg (those two idiot british soldiers)
Mr. Cotton and his parrot Marty
Jack the Monkey
the Key Dog


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope they bring in another hot actress instead of Keira Knightley


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank god Bloom and Knightly aren't coming back...they've been dragging down the franchise forever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe in this movie they will learn to fly and stay young forever.


----------



## Chee (Jan 11, 2010)

Yea, who's the chick gonna be in this film? Always gotta have a chick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2010)

Who do you think?

It'll either be that slut from Transformers or that other slut from Tomb Raider. Hollywood never changes.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

the book has a chick in it.

but the movie is barely casting right now, filming in June at the earliest


----------



## pfft (Jan 11, 2010)

noone cared about keira, or orlando's character anyways. 

jack and barbossa were everyones fav's


----------



## Mellie (Jan 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who do you think?
> 
> It'll either be that slut from Transformers or that other slut from Tomb Raider. Hollywood never changes.





I don't think they would put Megan Fox in a Pirates movie she  doesn't look right for that kind of movie.. idk


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Other characters who will be (apparently) returning are:
> 
> Mr. Gibbs
> Pintel and Ragetti (those two idiot pirates)
> ...



The perfect crew. Just needs some wenches :33


----------



## Chee (Jan 11, 2010)

pfft said:


> noone cared about keira, or orlando's character anyways.
> 
> jack and barbossa were everyones fav's



I liked them in the first one, after that they just got on my nerves.



Mellie said:


> I don't think they would put Megan Fox in a Pirates movie she  doesn't look right for that kind of movie.. idk



No, she could be. She could be one of the cheap town whores.


----------



## Xion (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope that they don't feel Shia LaBeouf will make a good follow-up cast member with Orlando out.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 11, 2010)

They should bring back Zoe Zaldana.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Thank god Bloom and Knightly aren't coming back...they've been dragging down the franchise forever.



yeah, in the 1st movie they where alright. But I saw no reason for them returning.

It should had been like an Indiana Jones movie, with the main char as jack sparrow but in a new adventure on each movie. With new people and with a few elemental chars that didn't drag down the franchise.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 12, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Release date was set for May 20th 2011 a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the 3rd movie, Jack Sparrow was searching for the Fountain of Youth too. Another coincidence?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2010)

of course its not, wazzamaddawityustupidgit?


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmm, probably wouldn't mind watching it when it comes out, but I'm not terribly excited about this, not after the disappointing third installment.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 12, 2010)

they need another badasss monster for this.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 12, 2010)

pfft said:


> noone cared about keira, or orlando's character anyways.
> 
> jack and barbossa were everyones fav's



This is very true. 

While I do wonder how the movie will work without Will or Elizabeth, I'll still be happy with Jack and Barbossa.


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 12, 2010)

No Orlando or Keira? Fuck yeah, this one is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not so big on Rob Marshall.  He hasn't impressed me as a director all that much.

Who's doing the screenplay?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2010)

After the dismal mess that was Worlds End how about a decent story first and then they should worry about casting.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, they are basing it on a book, so the story is largely worked out already.

Though I guess they'll need to change a few things....


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hopefully there will be English actors in the main roles


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2010)

Saw this and I'm so excited   Will miss Orlando Bloom and Keira Knightly but I can't wait since it's about Jack Sparrow


----------



## Bart (Jan 12, 2010)

Isn't there already a thread for this?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2010)

not that I saw


----------



## Bart (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Kilowog 

It's here.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettt! The Caribbean series is great, and it's even better to know Johnny Depp will be returning. A whole year will be a sucky wait, but hey, gives me something to look forward to in 2011.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

Didn't realize until now it's 2011   For some reason I figured it'd be this summer.  Well that sucks, but it should be awesome.  

Anyway I didn't love World's End that much myself because it was confusing, I still did like it.  Dead Man's Chest was my favorite, saw it like 3-4 times in theaters alone, so I am excited for this because I'm hoping it will be more like that and less all over the place.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 13, 2010)

ah, this should be interesting


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 13, 2010)

Am I the only one worried about the screenplay and director?

I love Johnny and the other pirates, but maybe it's time the series was put to rest.  The first film was fun, the second was too long, and the third underwhelmed.  Three movies is usually plenty for a series...


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

Probably not the only one, but I'm not too worried about those things.  After all, this is more like a prequel, so they have plenty of possibilities instead of more and more sequels which kind of get old.  I think it should be good, after all Jack Sparrow was one of the characters people were most interested in (at least from my pov).


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

I hope Johnny Depp refuses to sully his name any further with this crappy franchise.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I hope Johnny Depp refuses to sully his name any further with this crappy franchise.



Amen to that.


----------



## SPN (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm shocked they haven't just ditched the series and try for a Jack Sparrow movie. Usually Holywood is more ignorant than this. Something is amiss


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

Isn't this a Jack Sparrow movie? 


> On October 7, 2009, author Tim Powers confirmed that Disney bought the rights of his novel On Stranger Tides.  *As detailed in The Art of the Pirates of the Caribbean, the proposed story for the fourth film is for Jack Sparrow and Barbossa to meet up in the newly founded New Orleans, before they sail to find the Fountain of Youth together.*



Seems like they can't really not have him.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

> before they sail to find the Fountain of Youth together, while buttfucking each other.



**


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRcj6CAhe7s[/YOUTUBE]

My favourite part of the 3rd one. Can't believe nobody had posted this yet.


----------



## Bart (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks like we know who is going to be playing Blackbeard 



> *Ian McShane set to play Blackbeard alongside Johnny Depp in Pirates Of The Caribbean sequel.*
> 
> Former Lovejoy star Ian McShane is set to play Johnny Deep's nemesis in the fourth Pirates Of The Caribbean movie.
> 
> ...



Read more:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 23, 2010)

I just wanna see awesome Black Beard in action and more Jack - Barbossa mayhem.


----------



## Dante (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't wait 



Hide the rum


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 23, 2010)

Penelope Cruz?!  BONER!


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 23, 2010)

i actually liked all three films and don't mind that keira and orlando are gonna be no shows. looking forward to this one


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 23, 2010)

Alright! I'm glad that they're making another movie. I really enjoyed all 3 films.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 23, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Alright! I'm glad that they're making another movie. I really enjoyed all 3 films.



As did I, though III had some weak spots to be honest. Dead Man's Chest was my favorite though


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2010)

Eh, it could either be bad or good. :|


----------



## pfft (Feb 23, 2010)

swegen and jack sparrow heng dai!  

thats fucking awesome news about ian mcshane being added to the cast. I hella wanna watch this like 100 times more than i did before.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> i actually liked all three films and don't mind that keira and orlando are gonna be no shows. looking forward to this one


I'm glad Orlando will be absent.  Will Turner was a stale character early on in this series and I was never all that interested in seeing him reunite with his father.  BOOOOORING!

Penelope Cruz, eh?  I used to be down on her.  But that all changed last year when I saw Vicky Cristina Barcelona.  She's a good actress.  I think she can pull this off.  Is she confirmed to be in this though?  Last I heard she was still involved in contract negotiations.


----------



## pfft (Feb 24, 2010)

^ she was so awesome in vicky cristina barcelona... and she is Almodovar's muse of sorts. That says something about her imo.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 24, 2010)

looks good especially with out knightly and bloom


----------



## Superstars (Feb 24, 2010)

Disney is just the business. They are like Mcdonalds, they ain't going anywhere till the second coming of Christ.


----------



## Okeaninai (Feb 24, 2010)

With this Cruz addition, I severely hope they don't have Jack falling in love with her. That would just be so fucking cheap of them to do.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2010)

> Ian McShane is in negotiations to play the villain in "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides," the fourth installment of the Disney movie series being directed by Rob Marshall.
> 
> McShane will play legendary pirate Blackbeard -- whose real name was Edward Teach -- who piloted the ship Queen Anne's Revenge.





I now have a single reason to want to see this movie


----------



## Sen (Feb 24, 2010)

omg   Blackbeard   I'm more excited now.  

Also it would be kind of weird of Jack got a huge love interest, chances are something like that will end up happening though given that it's Disney and America


----------



## Nimander (Feb 25, 2010)

All three movies definitely had their strong points.

The first was very good plotwise and as a way of introducing the characters.

The second built on those characters and added a bit of complexity to the series, as well as having one of the most epic cliffhangers I can ever remember seeing at the end of a movie.  I saw Barbossa come down those stairs and my jaws dropped two stories.  Epic ending.

Admittedly the third may not have been as strong thematically as the first two, but it was definitely still entertaining nonetheless.  It had its moments of quirky humor which the series is known for.  And the music was fan-fucking-tastic in World's End.  Probably ranks among some of my favorite soundtracks of all time.

And Jack Sparrow is probably one of my favorite movie protagonists of all time as well.  I always love those "crazy like a fox" characters whether it's in movies or books, and Sparrow definitely qualifies.  

So, I'm looking forward to seeing what they can do with this movie.  Though a large part of Jack's charm was his interaction with Orlando and Keira's characters, it'll be nice to see how he is "by himself" in a way.


----------



## Nakiami (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice, Im waiting for this movie, Pirates of the Caribbean always makes me fucking cozy....and i love it....


----------



## Alice (Feb 25, 2010)

Put more Depp and less Orlando, or this one will suck as well


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

Okeaninai said:


> With this Cruz addition, I severely hope they don't have Jack falling in love with her. That would just be so fucking cheap of them to do.



why would he do that? it would be uncharacteristic of them to write a stupid love story into the film involving jack.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 26, 2010)

Lol spectacular news?

Idk about that....

Ugh... ofc they should have stopped at 2 but I'll still watch it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2010)

People probably shouldn't scoff at the notion that Johnny Depp may be in this for the money. Reprtedly he was paid close to $60,000,000 to reprise his role as Jack Sparrow. Not an outrageous investment, considering that the Pirates franchise has been one of the most profitable franchises ever, and only one man on the planet can play that part.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like it could be quite good, although it's annoying that we have to wait until 2011.


----------



## Okeaninai (Feb 28, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> People probably shouldn't scoff at the notion that Johnny Depp may be in this for the money. Reprtedly he was paid close to $60,000,000 to reprise his role as Jack Sparrow. Not an outrageous investment, considering that the Pirates franchise has been one of the most profitable franchises ever, and only one man on the planet can play that part.



however, given his tendency to go against the grain, it would be somewhat surprising for him to do something like that. Rare things do happen, of course. 

It does seam like he does have quite a unique love for the character, perhaps.....


----------



## kyochi (Feb 28, 2010)

I can't wait for this movie. :33 


Johny Depp never lets me down. :taichou


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2010)

Jack Sparrow will always be entertaining.

But will the story hold? We'll see.


----------



## Tools (Feb 28, 2010)

(?・ω・) said:


> Johny Depp never lets me down. :taichou



Very true and I love pirates (hence why I love these movies, pirate songs and One Piece). And Johny Depp is awesome but I'm worried about those damn critics and how the story will hold up.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2010)

you know, I think that this should had been pirates of the caribbean two instead of four.

two and three where just terrible. Pirates OTC should had been like the indiana jones movies, a new plot and cast of chars for every movie so it feels unique and doesnt feel like the fkin melodrama stuff of the ones we saw.


----------



## Felix (Feb 28, 2010)

The third movie was horrible. Let's hope this one follows the first two footsteps.
And yeah, I agree with the above statement... it should be like Indiana Jones... a new story with each movie.

Pirate stories are endless in terms of new legends. There is always something new to discover


----------



## kyochi (Feb 28, 2010)

Tools said:


> Very true and I love pirates (hence why I love these movies, pirate songs and One Piece). And Johny Depp is awesome but I'm worried about those damn critics and how the story will hold up.



Sorry, but I'm not much up to date.. >_> 

However, wasn't there a rumor that Johny Depp wouldn't play his character if the writing of the story was rather crappy?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

> However, wasn't there a rumor that Johny Depp wouldn't play his character if the writing of the story was rather crappy?



On paper it probably sounds okay, but once the studios get involved it'll end up like the steaming pile of manure that was the third one.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh. 
But I actually liked the third movie. _(´・ω・)_ 
Then again, I like mostly _any_ movie.. 
No matter how crappy.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 1, 2010)

*cue pirates of the Caribbean music*


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Mar 1, 2010)

The problem with these movies is too much fucking, no fighting.

I liked POTC, but as with all movies the above statement is true.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 1, 2010)

QwertyoPIZ said:


> The problem with these movies is too much fucking, no fighting.


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Mar 1, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


>



I classify lovely dovely, useless crap into the fucking category ;D


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2010)

pirates 

when is it coming out?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't believe that I just found out about this now!!!

I love the Pirates of the Caribbean movies so much and now I'm just really looking forward to this so much! 


Here is one of the best aspects of the movies after Johnny Depp's acting. The music!


----------



## Dante (Mar 2, 2010)

Akatsuki210 said:


> Sounds like it could be quite good, although it's annoying that we have to wait until *2011*.





Hopefully is gonna be better than 3.......i guess


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 2, 2010)

I think one of the problems about 2 and 3 (Other than those already stated) was that Jack Sparrow turned from a clever cloud-cookoolander into a complete klutz. Not saying he wasn't a klutz already, but 2 and 3 really made Jack seem a lot less competent.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2010)

Pirates of the Caribbean 3 was better than The Dark Knight.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 2, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean 3 was better than The Dark Knight.



I see wat you did thar. 

But yeah, PotC3 sucked horribly. Killing the Kraken offscreen was a bad decision, the Calypso plotline didn't really fit, Norrington didn't get an awesome demise, the explanation for Barbossa being brought back never came, etc. Oh, and if I ever see another love scene, I'll shoot the damn monkey.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2010)

If Penelope Cruz is in the movie... then there better be a fucking love scene.  

Nudity and Strong Sexual Content preferred.


----------



## Okeaninai (Mar 3, 2010)

> Nudity and Strong Sexual Content preferred.



lol they pushed the boundaries of a Disney-related movie as it is - there will be none of that, mate. 

Especially when you take in the fact that they 'PC'ed' the ride its self.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 4, 2010)

Okeaninai said:


> lol they pushed the boundaries of a Disney-related movie as it is - there will be none of that, mate.
> *
> Especially when you take in the fact that they 'PC'ed' the ride its self.*



What do you mean by this?


----------



## Okeaninai (Mar 6, 2010)

A few years ago they decided to update classic rides in Disneyland, mostly to make them more "politically correct" (It's A Small World was an issue probably for a while), but also update animatronics. Unfortunately, and stupidly, they felt the need to 'PC' the Pirates ride, which, really doesn't make any sense given the subject of the ride: Pirates. My opinion they dumbed it down a lot. 

For example: 

They had a pirate chasing a woman who was obviously freaking out, had her hands all up in the air and such. During their 'PC tirade' they made it so that the woman was holding a pie, so that it was the pie the pirate was chasing rather than the woman. 

This was a few years before the movie. After the success of the first movie (not exactly sure when, but it was before the release of the Third movie I'm sure) they went in again and added the "Jack Sparrow Touch".


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2010)

Bart said:


> This is utterly spectacular news and I



*NOOOOO*! This is not utterly spectacular news. At World's End was bad enough as it is. There was no need for the sequels to PoTC and there won't be for this one either. *Curse of the Black Pearl offered complete closure. * That's why the sequels had to break off into other legends that no one cares about.

This cow has been so violently milked that its teats are spurting blood!


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm Ian McShane as Blackbeard.. 

Yeah I have my hopes up...


----------



## Tay (Mar 6, 2010)

Call me weird, but I actually really liked At World's End. 

And I'm really looking forward to this movie.


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 6, 2010)

Hopefully its better than the third.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Hmm Ian McShane as Blackbeard..
> 
> Yeah I have my hopes up...



But that makes no sense in itself... Wasn't it Jack's Dad that was Blackbeard? He had the beard and the Jolly Roger and every piece of media with him in says his name was Edward Teague (which is only three letters off of Edward Teach, which is Blackbeard's real name).


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2010)

YES! 

and fuck any  one who didn't  like at worlds end  and Spiderman 3 while were at it


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> YES!
> 
> and fuck any  one who didn't  like at worlds end  and Spiderman 3 while were at it



At World's End was weird as hell, but I really loved the end - especially when they doubleteamed the Endeavour. :ho

In fact, I'd say I think At World's End is better than Dead Man's Chest... The only part of that film that I loved was the end, where Jack did the most badass thing in all the films combined.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, because the last two sequels were so critically acclaimed, let's make fourth one


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 22, 2010)

^2 billion in box office revenue is all that people cared about.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 22, 2010)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yes, because the last two sequels were so critically acclaimed, let's make fourth one



Forget the critics. They didn't even like the first one a whole lot.


----------



## firefist (Mar 22, 2010)

why do people hate the third one? I liked it.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 22, 2010)

I loved all three. 

The third one kind of was slow at some moments but it wasn't "bad" at all.


----------



## firefist (Mar 22, 2010)

the only thing I didn't like were the orlandoxknightley interactions. They were also annoying imo.
So, since both are not in the 4th, I'm really looking forward to this movie


----------



## Jessica (Mar 22, 2010)

I kind of like Keira Knightley but Orlando Bloom's role felt so forced. I like Orlando Bloom sometimes but he over acts so badly.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> But that makes no sense in itself... Wasn't it Jack's Dad that was Blackbeard? He had the beard and the Jolly Roger and every piece of media with him in says his name was Edward Teague *(which is only three letters off of Edward Teach, which is Blackbeard's real name*).



Meaning, no, it was'nt Blackbeard.


----------



## Z (Mar 22, 2010)

Fucking awesome!


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 23, 2010)

I like all 3.

This thread is giving me the itch to re-watch the trilogy, again.  Bastards.


----------



## Bart (Apr 16, 2010)

Astrid Berges-Frisbey has joined the cast, being a "beautiful and alluring mermaid," with the role being described as "key."

Also, Stephen Graham or Max Irons may join the cast, though I believe Graham is the more likely option due to his friendship with Depp.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 16, 2010)

Ohh she'll make a pretty mermaid. 

I don't know Stephen Graham but he certainly has a good pirate look to him!


----------



## Okeaninai (Apr 16, 2010)

mermaid huh? too lazy to look up these people but the idea that mermaids will be used is cool.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2010)

*On Stranger Tides Plot*


> "In this action-packed tale of truth, betrayal, youth and demise, Captain Jack Sparrow crosses paths with a woman from his past (Penelope Cruz), and he’s not sure if it’s love–or if she’s a ruthless con artist who’s using him to find the fabled Fountain of Youth. When she forces him aboard the Queen Anne’s Revenge, the ship of the formidable pirate Blackbeard (Ian McShane), Jack finds himself on an unexpected adventure in which he doesn’t know who to fear more: Blackbeard or the woman from his past."


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 21, 2010)

What happened to Barbossa?


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2010)

I'M GOING TO BE REALLY UPSET IF THEY DON'T USE A CERTAIN FLOGGING MOLLY SONG!


----------



## Divi (Jun 21, 2010)

I knew they would make another movie with Jack's supposed-to-be love of his life. Fanservice. 

But mermaids? I'm ok with this.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 21, 2010)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like Barbossa got written out of the plot, wonder why


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 21, 2010)

^Too many characters?


----------



## Corran (Jun 22, 2010)

Did he get written out of the short synopsis or the story altogether? Last I heard he was in it, and that was only a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Okeaninai (Jun 22, 2010)

I wouldn't count Barbossa out just yet - this is a simplistic synopsis, which generally only serves to graze the plot at it's most simplest. So, let's see what happens, he may just be a secondary main character instead of a main character. 

As for the synopsis its self, hmmm, i suppose it's ok. Wish it wasn't connected as a 'might had been love' interest though. Oh well, what are you gonna do?


----------



## Bart (Jun 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Looks like Barbossa got written out of the plot, wonder why



Barbossa was confirmed weeks ago 



> *Barbossa is Back for ‘Pirates of the Caribbean 4′*
> Actor Geoffrey Rush is officially on board Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides, reprising his role as the dastardly Captain Barbossa.
> 
> Variety is now confirming previous speculation that Geoffrey Rush will indeed return as Captain Hector Barbossa in Disney’s Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides. With Orlando Bloom and Keira Knightley skipping this latest entry, Barbossa will be one of the few returning supporting characters from previous films.
> ...



Mr Gibbs is back as well.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 22, 2010)

So Blackbeard is in this movie?


----------



## Jessica (Jun 22, 2010)

GIBBS IS BACK? HE WAS ONE OF MY FAVOURITES!!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 22, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> So Blackbeard is in this movie?


ZEHAHAHAHA!!

Yes, he's the main villain.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

ZEHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Did anyone feel like the 3rd movie was similar to One Piece anyway?


----------



## Mihomi (Jun 22, 2010)

Loved the movies so far even though the third one could have been better :33 Can't wait for the next one 

Btw, is it true that Russell Brand is going to play Jack's brother?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 22, 2010)

> Someone on the fourth 'Pirates of the Caribbean' movie will be walking the plank after a script for the eagerly awaited epic was found in a London cafe.
> 
> Work on 'Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides' began earlier this week. However, there was nearly an embarrassing leak over the film's plot after the script was left behind following a breakfast meeting with workers on the movie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylar (Dec 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvwiw9F5v2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

McShane looks cool like I expected him too


----------



## Sylar (Dec 13, 2010)

I kind of wish they'd find some way of bringing back Bill Nighy if only for a cameo.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2010)

Honestly, I don't see how anyone could be excited about this movie.  I came away with two things from the trailer.

Number One is that I am tired of Jack Sparrow.  His story has already been told.  I don't find his antics amusing anymore.

Number Two is that Penelope Cruz is looking old.  She doesn't look hot the way she has in some of her previous movies (Sahara, Vanilla Sky, etc).  This was the first time I really missed Keira.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 13, 2010)

Ian McShane is the only reason i'm going to see this movie

I love all 3 but they should put it to rest alrady


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

Well his story wasn't really _told_ at all not in the sense most people mean, the first trilogy was Bloom/Knightley's tale.

Also I'm just plain glad they're gone so that elevates some of my interest.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 14, 2010)

The two lackey pirates arent returning in this film?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

The lack of Orlando Bloom is a Huge plus


----------



## Okeaninai (Dec 14, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Well his story wasn't really _told_ at all not in the sense most people mean, the first trilogy was Bloom/Knightley's tale.



I agree with this; of course Jack was a major player and you do get some of what is "jack", particularly with the third movie the most, however, it is still a story that centers primarily on Will and  Elizabeth. 

I wonder about a couple of shots that featured two young people, a male and female; would they might be the 'spiritual replacements' of Will and Elizabeth for this movie?



> The two lackey pirates aren't returning in this film?



I hope so, I did rather enjoy those guys. I can't remember what happened to them at the end of the third movie....


----------



## Koi (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay seriously, who asked for this?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2010)

Koi said:


> Okay seriously, who asked for this?


Good question.

2011 is going to be a crappy year for film if this is supposed to be the big summer blockbuster.

2011 on the surface appears to be a wash.  I can't say I am excited about any of the major releases.  2012 on the other hand...


----------



## Bart (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting it, Sylar :WOW

Mermaids and Zombies?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 14, 2010)

So the movie is about Fishman island ?


----------



## Bart (Jan 22, 2011)

There's been some updated pictures as of recently


----------



## Okeaninai (Jan 23, 2011)

Saw the 3d trailer when I went to see Tron: Legacy. Seams like it will be enjoyable, even if its not on the same level as the previous ones. At least, it should be interesting to watch in 3D.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkEJ3bi7bxY[/YOUTUBE]

Extended Featurette and a Sneak Peek for Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides


----------



## Sassy (Mar 8, 2011)

I know I see it when it comes out ;0 Did always enjoy the 3 previous ones before it. Loved them. So hopefully this one will be just as good as the rest.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2011)

So is there any chance that this will be more like the first one? That was clearly the best, most likely because the supernatural stuff was more subtle for most of the movie.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2011)

Ian MsShane as Blackbeard

I refuse to believe this can be bad


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2011)

It's almost upon us :WOW


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2011)

its nerdsummer


----------



## Kαrin (May 1, 2011)

Lol, I haven't even watched the 3rd movie yet.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2011)

omg black beard 

awesome hell yes i'll be watching this


----------



## Hunter (May 2, 2011)

So far, I'm quite happy and glad that there is fourth installment since I'm a big fan of Captain Jack Sparrow. Hopefully, there will be a lot action. I honestly can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 2, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Lol, I haven't even watched the 3rd movie yet.



Keep it that way.


----------



## Palpatine (May 3, 2011)

Like that Blackbeard is going to be in this.

Don't like that he has some random annoying daughter.


----------



## Jena (May 3, 2011)

As the lone Barbosa fangirl, I must go see this to find out why the hell he's turned into a military square.



Ok, and I totally want to see it. Goddamn you Disney. I wish I knew how to quit you.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 3, 2011)

wondering just how good this movie will be...the third was to long for me. 

the first was the best in my opinion. 
will probably end up seeing this one anyway


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 5, 2011)

After seeing Davy Jones, somehow Blackbeard seems less impressive


----------



## Kαrin (May 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Keep it that way.



Yes, I'm planning to do so.


----------



## rancher8 (May 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY[/YOUTUBE]

  . . . .


----------



## Yakuza (May 18, 2011)

I went to watch it today. Predictable, but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## LeafCake (May 18, 2011)

I am looking forward to seeing this when I have a bit of money to spare.


----------



## Storywriter (May 21, 2011)

i wanna watch it =D but i saw that will turner and Elizabeth are not in the movie  but i  JACK SPARROW pek


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2011)

I'm glad Bloom and Knightly didn't reprise their roles; their character arcs had been completed.

Whereas Jack is a more open ended character.

The movie's alright. Worst so far, but I enjoyed it.

The plot was ridiculous though.


----------



## GrimaH (May 21, 2011)

Not many people go to watch a Pirate of the Caribbean movie for the plot.


----------



## Glued (May 21, 2011)

Blackbeard's character was very unimpressive.
The Preacher, also unimpressive
Mermaid, also unimpressive
Jack's love interest, crazy spanish lady, don't care
Spanish army men, no time developing their characters


That was a bad film. Shame on you Disney. I don't want to see another Pirates of the Carribean film ever again. The film desperately tries to add feelings to Jack's character. There is just so much stupid that a man can take.

This movie had no plot or character. Hell it wasn't even funny. The dialogue was bad. The religious moral dropped in here and there were painfully obvious.

Disney stole my money.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2011)

lol.

Call it a guilty pleasure then, because I love this series, and I want more.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 21, 2011)

I thought the movie was alright. I think the previous movie _At World's End_ was not only better than this movie but the best out of all of them. Blackbeard wasn't that impressive. However both his sword & ship were cool. I would've like to see how he placed the Black Pearl & those other ships in those glass bottles. I also thought that it was cool of Barbossa made his sword poisonous with those poison frogs. To me, Syrena the mermaid looked like a younger and petite version of Jennifer Garner and the first mermaid that we saw looked somewhat like Amanda Seyfried.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2011)

PoTC3 the best?

I think Black Pearl has it beat.


----------



## Bender (May 21, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Blackbeard's character was very unimpressive.
> The Preacher, also unimpressive
> Mermaid, also unimpressive
> Jack's love interest, crazy spanish lady, don't care
> ...




Thank you for being my guinea pig 

Phew, you saved me from seeing a bad BAD movie.


----------



## Narcissus (May 21, 2011)

Black Pearl is easily the best of the first 3 movies. I'm sure it's better than this one too, which I will probably see tomorrow. Seeing something else tonight.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2011)

I personally prefer 2 the most. 2>1>3>4

Speaking of which, review is up and in sig.


----------



## Vei (May 21, 2011)

I saw it this afternoon. The most interesting part was the mermaids and Jack's last line was good, but I think I'd give it a 5/10.


----------



## Time Expired (May 21, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Blackbeard's character was very unimpressive.
> The Preacher, also unimpressive
> Mermaid, also unimpressive
> Jack's love interest, crazy spanish lady, don't care
> ...



This is quite possibly the best movie review I've ever read bar none


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2011)

so orlando bloom and keira knightly were smart for jumping ship?


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2011)

Saw this film yesterday out of curiosity. Didn't have high expectations or anything of the sort because while the Pirates trilogy made a ton of money, only the first could be described as a quality summer movie, and not an over hyped "blockbuster" like the other two.

My rating for this installment in the series is exactly to what most men think when a rather large woman approaches their immediate surroundings out of nowhere...


*Spoiler*: _On Stranger Tides Rating_ 



THAR SHE BLOWS.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2011)

I just saw the movie earlier today, and I liked it more than the third movie, but it definitely was not up to the standard of the first movie, unfortunately.

First, it was interesting to see Jack as the main character this time, rather than merely being a supporting character, but I was very disappointed that he again was thinking only of himself and failed to learn any important lessons. I liked Angelica, but she was too similar to Elizabeth for me to truly appreciate her.

I also found it to be interesting how Barbossa was working as a privateer to reclaim the _Black Pearl_ and how he had lost his leg. I was rather saddened to see him more vulnerable in this film then he was in the previous films, as he is one of my favorite characters in this franchise (the other being Norrington, who is now dead, unfortunately), although the hidden flask in his peg leg was very clever.

The romance between the Philip, the priest, and Syrena, the mermaid, felt rather forced and added as an afterthought, but I tolerated it for the sake of plot advancement. I do wonder what happened to Philip at the end of the movie, if he died or if he lived, because Syrena carrying him to a point of bright light under the water could be interpreted in many ways.

I was rather disappointed by Blackbeard in this film; in actuality, he was one of the most infamous pirates ever, yet he seemed to be rather

At the end, when Jack presented the chalices to Blackbeard and Angelica, I suspected that he would lie about which contained the tear, but I do agree with Angelica that that action was very cruel of him. Hopefully, Anegla and Jack can eventually resolve their differences at some point in the future.

I also noticed that when Jack and Blackbeard's crew were treading through the water, and Angelica picked up a snake, she treated it as if it were deadly, but it was actually completely harmless, as its red stripes were touching its black stripes, not its yellow stripes. I also found it odd that Barbossa was cursing the Spanish when he himself is Spanish. Finally, it was rather odd that the movie was set years after Blackbeard had died in actuality, but I see that him being alive was explained by the work of supernatural forces.

Overall, this movie was enjoyable to see once, but, much like _Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull,_ it felt like a poor afterthought to an epic trilogy, an attempt to make more money from a highly-successful franchise. Hopefully, if the film makers intend to make any more films in this series, they shall wait many years to do so and gave a much better written script next time.


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2011)

BTW, for those of you who have already watched the film, did you stick around after the credits to see...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The little scene with Angelica still stuck on the island, when the tide coincidentally washes up the little voodoo Jack Sparrow doll.




Most people walked out of the theatre believing this was a stand alone film without a tease for the future, not knowing that Disney will milk this shit and extend it for as long as the $$$ keeps rolling in.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

Don't know why everyone says COTBP is the best one, DMC is my favorite of the the four movies

I enjoyed this movie nothing special but jot bad


----------



## Glued (May 22, 2011)

I remember watching the British officer waving around his flag at the Spanish before getting shot.

I was going, "Was that supposed to be funny."


----------



## Sann (May 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Don't know why everyone says COTBP is the best one, DMC is my favorite of the the four movies
> 
> I enjoyed this movie nothing special but jot bad



Same here!
I enjoyed the first one but simply loved DMC!! They did everything right in this part, you know: funny and clever dialoges, humor, action, great music, love. 
That was the best mixture, but part 4 is...well not breathtaking but not really bad either. 
There are a few funny moments, but Johnny and Penelope don't have any chemistry, not like Johnny & Keira had. Their interaction was amazing, but with Penelope it's just boring.
Therefor I was a little bit disappointed. The 3rd part was stupid. I hated it. They fucked up the whole story and I had the feeling as if they wanted to do the movie as quick as possible instead of taking time and finding out how the plot should be. (And what the hell was that tearjerking beach scene with Orlando & Keira about?)
That's why I hoped this part would be mind-blowing...geez. Don't get me wrong: Johnny was as brilliant as ever and for a cinema evening the movie is just fine...but that's it.


----------



## SageMaster (May 22, 2011)

I liked this movie. Unfortunately, it suffers from the same problem of the 2nd and 3rd one of being too convulted and overbloated with unecessary stuff, instead of necessary exposition. We never learn what is up with Blackbeard's magic sword or how he shrunk a ship. His character gets few scenes to develop as a villain, so he's not threatening at all.

Much of the things we learn on the movie happen off-screen: Blackbeard sinking the Pearl (which could have established BB's character) , Jack's relationship with Penelope Cruz, the Spanish, etc. Writers should know the golden rule of : "Show, don't tell".

Fortunately, the movie is saved by hilarious comedy and fun action scenes. Focusing on Sparrow's antics was a good idea, like in the first half hour which I thought was the best part of the movie. I also enjoyed the mermaid/preacher arc, even though it didn't add much to the movie and the conclusion of it leaves you asking what happened.

It had problems, but I think this is a step in the right direction to focus these movies on the fun swashbuckling.


----------



## SageMaster (May 22, 2011)

People laughed in my theather when Phillip named Syrena, because it sounds pretty much like the spanish word for mermaid "sirena".

I shall call this sirena... Syrena. *laughter*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 22, 2011)

How does Blackbeard compare as a villain to Barbossa, Jones and Beckett?


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

I hear this movie is not horrible


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> How does Blackbeard compare as a villain to Barbossa, Jones and Beckett?



I never considered Barbossa to be a true villain, but I unfortunately found Blackbeard to be underwhelming compared to them: Barbossa was a suave and stylish foe who one could not help but like, despite him being the enemy; Davy Jones was like a force of nature with his awesome power, although I was very disappointed at how he became far less so in the third movie; Beckett was a cruel and ruthless tyrant who sought to eliminate anyone who disagreed with him, so it was very easy for me to dislike him and be satisfied by his death. Blackbeard lacked Barbossa's panache, Jones's raw power, and Beckett's vileness, from my perspective. I was very disappointed, as I expected better from one of the most infamous real-life pirates.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2011)

Compared to the other villains.

The problem with Blackbeard is that he's too cut-and-dry. He lacks any notable quirks that the other villains shared. I thought Ian McShane did a good job and was menacing, but the character was so blandly written that I honestly didn't care.

Barbossa was an interesting character. 

Davie Jones was an interesting character.

Beckett wasn't.....I did like the idea of a non-pirate main villain, but I saw him was a blander-more evil version of Norrington(from the first film). I think Blackbeard was better than him.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2011)

Blackbeard is definitely one of the weakest antagonist so far, which is a shame, because he was hyped up to be so awesome.

The movie _was_ humorous though.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 22, 2011)

No Swann? No Turner? Suddenly I want to see this film.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2011)

I think Blackbeard would've worked though if they explained better what exactly he could do. his mystical powers are briefly mentioned but are rarely utilized. 

Barbossa and Davie Jones both got to exploit their gimmicks often(immortality and his fishy abilities) and even Beckett utilized by abilities to their fullest. Blackbeard doesnt seem to do enough.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2011)

I was surprised but pleased that they ultimately 


*Spoiler*: __ 



killed him off at the end of the film, but also somewhat disappointed, because he wasn't used very well. I was happy that they went with the episodic idea for this new "series" though.


----------



## Ziko (May 22, 2011)

I died a bit inside every time they showed the religious guy x mermaid girl. It was out of place, not needed and pretty much GUH!

But beside that, entertaining flick.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 22, 2011)

Just got back from it, it was okay, nowhere near as good as Deadman's Chest (My personal favorite of the franchise) or even Curse of the Black Pearl. But it was at least slightly better than At World's End.

Blackbeard came off as horrifcally gimped once he got off his ship, and his henchmen were nowhere near as impressive as Undead Pirates from Black Pearl or the Fishmen from Deadman's Chest and At World's End. They really should have spent some more time on him and fleshed him out...but oh well He did get a awesome death though.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 22, 2011)

I liked the movie pretty well.  I hear it was inspired by Tim Powers's novel "On Stranger Tides," and I've liked the few of Powers's short stories that I've read.  The romantic subplot between the missionary and the mermaid didn't really seem to fit with the rest of the movie, and I wonder if it's something they imported in from the novel.

I agree with SageMaster that it would have been nice to see more explanation of Blackbeard's abilities and how he took the Black Pearl.  When Barbossa started talking about the battle in which he lost the Pearl, I was honestly expecting a flashback scene, and disappointed when it didn't materialize.  

Nice music, as always.

Did any of you guys stay for the "stinger" after the end credits?


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2011)

Wait, there was a stinger?

Can someone say what happened?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Angelica finds Jack's voodoo doll


----------



## Deimos (May 23, 2011)

The movie was fine. I feel like Jack's lost a bit of his vibe. Barbossa on the other hand is totally badass. Blackbeard was meh. His ship was awesome but him and his crew were so bland.


----------



## Pseudo (May 23, 2011)

So was it good?


----------



## Sunako (May 23, 2011)

I liked it

Jack


----------



## Kuromaku (May 23, 2011)

Saw it a couple of days ago, and felt underwhelmed.  Maybe it's because I've grown used to the goings of the series (the only times the series felt fresh to me was while watching the first two films).  But if I did have to bring up any issues, I'd bring up:

1) The subplot with the priest and the mermaid.  It felt tacked on and added little to the story.  Furthermore, the priest had little to distinguish himself as a character other than moralizing about this and that.  He was just plain bland fanservice for female viewers.  This could have been trimmed with little trouble, and it's a damn shame, considering how the character could have been a decent foil for the black and gray characters around him.

2) Blackbeard.  It's a shame, considering the actor playing him and the atmosphere that is created when he first appears.  Both serve to set up a character that is both enigmatic and brutal, perhaps even beyond human judging by his comment about his supposed real life demise.  A pirate possessing the Sword of Triton that can control ships and has a voodoo crew of officers.  And he's freaking Blackbeard!  And they still managed to make him underwhelming.  There are some good scenes that show how sinister he is after that scene, what with Barbossa's speech, his creation of the voodoo doll, and the Russian Roulette-esque "game" he plays.  But for the most part, he didn't really stand out.  Damn shame.

3) The implied demise of most of the Black Pearl's old crew.  I just miss some of those guys.

Things I did like:

1) The mermaid attack.  Three words: Hans Christian Andersen lied.  Mermaids are not nice.  They are fucking carnivores.  If _The Little Mermaid_ got a sequel (I disregard Direct to Video sequels), fucking Ariel would have chomped on her hubby.

2) Johnny Depp was excellent, as usual.  But it might be getting a little old at this point.

3) Geoffrey Rush was also fun to watch, as usual.

4) Keith Richards by virtue of being Keith Richards.


----------



## Glued (May 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> So was it good?



Tenshinhan, "As a matter of fact, it isn't."

Watching Jack Sparrow struggling with, "feelings" was very excruciating. The random lucky escapes go beyond any form or suspension of disbelief. 

Dear God was Black Beard underwhelming.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2011)

In the scene where Barbossa revealed the fate of the _Black Pearl_ to Jack, Jack attempted to attack Barbossa, displaying genuine anger for the first time that I can recall, so I was very disappointed when the guards stopped him and he quickly returned to be his usually aloof and rather airheaded self. I really would like to see more emotional depth from Jack in future installments of this franchise.

I also found Captain Teague's brief appearance to be very mysterious; was he a ghost, or merely a figment of Jack's imagination? Does he know more than he is revealing? I really would like to see more of him in the future, as well.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2011)

Barbossa's allegiance to the Navy made zero sense.

He was a renowned pirate who has killed so many and performed so many crimes, but he is permitted to change sides just like that?!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Barbossa's allegiance to the Navy made zero sense.
> 
> He was a renowned pirate who has killed so many and performed so many crimes, but he is permitted to change sides just like that?!



I also found that to be rather odd; I would like an explanation, but it does not seem that one shall be provided, as this film had its own self-contained storyline that was concluded at the end.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2011)

There was a passing comment about it when Jack was arrested, but I dismissed it as retarded, so I don't recall.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Barbossa's allegiance to the Navy made zero sense.
> 
> He was a renowned pirate who has killed so many and performed so many crimes, but he is permitted to change sides just like that?!



The British Government would sometimes offer considerable sums of money to well known pirates if they would come and work for them. That's what Privateering was...Piracy just under orders of a government. 

It made sense in a way for him to throw in with the British especially if it meant he could use the empire's resources to get revenge,,


----------



## gumby2ms (May 23, 2011)

exactly what I was going to say emperor. privateers like drake ruled. Barbossa was a scene stealer and fight scenes could have been cut a little more sharply and with more detail. but I guess you loose cinematography when you go 3D. 

My sis brought up the best point where did ding and dong go. the two resident derps on the black pearl. sucks not having them or the bald vertically challenged crew-mate. 

need to make next one is asia with the heroin runners and the return of the dutch traders. easy for a four way cluster of jack, local asshole pirate/emperor, dutch and monster/freak show crew.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2011)

_Oh._

Okay, that makes sense.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 23, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> exactly what I was going to say emperor. privateers like drake ruled. Barbossa was a scene stealer and fight scenes could have been cut a little more sharply and with more detail. but I guess you loose cinematography when you go 3D.
> 
> My sis brought up the best point where did ding and dong go. the two resident derps on the black pearl. sucks not having them or the bald vertically challenged crew-mate.
> 
> need to make next one is asia with the heroin runners and the return of the dutch traders. easy for a four way cluster of jack, local asshole pirate/emperor, dutch and monster/freak show crew.



Pintel and Ragetti probably died like the rest of the Black Pearl crew sadly enough


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2011)

I hate off screen deaths.

I hope they're stuck in the bottle like Monkey Jack.


----------



## Psyconorikan (May 23, 2011)

I thought it was great. I really don't know why there's so much bitching. What do people WANT from a movie these days? Seriously. It was fun and entertaining to me. I'd say my 2nd fav in the series behind DMC.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2011)

We want a comprehensible plot and well-developed characters.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 23, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Saw it a couple of days ago, and felt underwhelmed.  Maybe it's because I've grown used to the goings of the series (the only times the series felt fresh to me was while watching the first two films).  But if I did have to bring up any issues, I'd bring up:
> 
> 1) The subplot with the priest and the mermaid.  It felt tacked on and added little to the story.  Furthermore, the priest had little to distinguish himself as a character other than moralizing about this and that.  He was just plain bland fanservice for female viewers.  This could have been trimmed with little trouble, and it's a damn shame, considering how the character could have been a decent foil for the black and gray characters around him.



I agree that this subplot seemed like it was tacked on.  I've heard that the new movie was partially based on a novel by Tim Powers, so maybe the mermaid/priest thing was an element from that book?



> 1) The mermaid attack.  Three words: Hans Christian Andersen lied.  Mermaids are not nice.  They are fucking carnivores.  If _The Little Mermaid_ got a sequel (I disregard Direct to Video sequels), fucking Ariel would have chomped on her hubby.



Agreed.  It sort of harkened back to the original legends of sirens/mermaids as creatures who lured sailors to jump overboard from their ships and drown.




> 4) Keith Richards by virtue of being Keith Richards.



I also agree with this.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2011)

The sad thing is the Priest could've been a cool addition if he felt more like a main character(perhaps being the new Will?). I did like his banter with Blackbeard and think the actor did well........I would've liked to see more of him and Jack together. But yeah, the final result was a tacked on subplot.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2011)

When Syrena changed her fish tail into human legs and then attempted to stand, the manner, in which she stumbled reminded me of how the mermaid (unnamed in the original tale) in Hans Christian Andersen's story _The Little Mermaid_ felt as if she was stepping upon sharp shards of glass whenever she walked after becoming a human. I liked that touch by the story writers there.

Also, if the sirens of Greek mythology were creatures whose voices were very alluring, why was their name given to a modern device whose sound is utterly annoying to most people? That makes no sense to me.


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2011)

It was ok. Entertaining enough anyway. But yeah, it lacked a lot of things, mainly explanation.

It didn't explain Blackbeard's powers.
It didn't explain why the mermaid suddenly got legs.
It didn't explain where she took the preacher man.

And like others said, the new characters lacked the depth to make me care about them. Back in Black Pearl I actually felt sad when Jack shot and killed Barbosa, and was quite happy to see he was resurrected in DMC. When Blackbeard died, I couldn't care less.

Still, Jack and Barbosa were both still great. It did suck to know the Black Pearl crew is dead though.

Also, I love it when people call valid criticism "bitching." It's great that you enjoyed the movie on a superficial level, but everyone has the right to say how they felt about it. Get over yourselves.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they didn't need to explain where she was taking him as despite her feelings for him she was taking him to eat him.


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2011)

**


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2011)

I don't think so.

I think she was going to "mermaid-ize" him.


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2011)

I don't think EJ was being serious Stunna.

But that was my whole point. I guess they were trying to leave it to the imagination, but if that's what they were aiming for, then it was poorly done.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, I know. /Buzz Killington


----------



## Jena (May 24, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm pretty sure they didn't need to explain where she was taking him as despite her feelings for him she was taking him to eat him.



Wait...she wasn't? 
That's what I thought she was doing 

I'm also interested to know if the mermaids only eat "evil-dooers", as Serena said she didn't attack the Priest because he was "different" than the others.
Or maybe I'm thinking too hard about it...


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2011)

I'm actually being partially serious. The thing is i'd buy the turning him into a merman theory if they actually explained the process when Syrena got legs, but the movie didn't.

Even if she wasn't going to eat him, the guy would have drowned before she got him to wherever she was going probably.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2011)

If they make a sequel (which they undoubtedly will) I hope they expand upon the voodoo dolls.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

May go check this out, not sure. :33


----------



## Superrazien (May 25, 2011)

Really entertaining movie, but it pissed me off how they didn't explain anything. Like Blackbeards sword power, and the mermaids getting legs.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 28, 2011)

Saw this shit yesterday.

Like Superaizen said, it was very entertaining just as all the Pirates before this one. However, what pissed me off was that the supernatural stuff was done poorly. Like Serena gaining legs upon land or Blackbeard's sword (which is the sword of Triton, so I guess he stole it from the guy)...

I gotta admit the whole, "MUTINEERS HANG" scene was pretty awesome, though. It also was awesome when the mermaids start attacking.

Angelica was annoying, but I looked past that on the fact that Penelope Cruz is hot as hell. 

I liked Philip, though. Poor dude.


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2011)

Movie is my least favorite of the series, but still enjoyable.

The Mermaid gaining legs - well i just thought that probably happens to all Mermaids when they are out of the water, we know nothing about the creatures except they are carnivores so this might as well apply to all of them.
I also was under the impression that the priest was dying from his wounds anyway and the Mermaid took him down so he would die faster and be with her to the end instead of suffering on land (and yes drowning is rather cruel - but what does she know?).

Speaking of Mermaids, the attack scene with the swarm was pretty well done.


----------



## Taijukage (May 29, 2011)

my thoughts: 
1. Does this ignore the previous 2 movies? Hell it could easily have taken place 10 years before COTBP if not for the fountain of youth map being at the end of ATW. Zero mention of anything from the first 3 movies. Does Jack even remember Barbossa is an evil cutthroat who betrayed him and committed mutiny? Does Jack even remember Liz is hanging out in the Caribbean somewhere pregnant? Does he care? 
2. This movie suffers from, and I hate to say it, Jack-overload. He was fantastic in 1 and 3 as the trickster anti hero where you weren't quite sure which side he was really on. Here he's just the main character. And having a trickster anti-hero as a main hero is unappealing. Phillip was a better fit. Even though he was a Will replacement/ripoff. Don't get me wrong, Jack is cool and he had some funny moments (talking to himself, falling down) but they are just Jack-isms and his character isn't really expanded apart from how he still loves Angelica and saves her. 
3. Did the story and characters go anywhere? I felt like most of the movie was fighting fighting and more fighting. It was too simple, with yet another mcguffin. another damn treasure they got to find before the bad guys do. Remind anyone of anything? The first two movies perhaps? The villain wasn't much of a villain. Barbossa should have been in Blackbeard's place. For the pirate all pirates fear, all he really did was blowtorch a crippled cook. OOH SCARY, RIGHT? 
4. The final battle tried too hard to be either the first movie or the third movie in "climax-ness". 
5. WHERE THE HELL IS THE PIRATING? if you're gonna make a movie about bloodthirsty cutthroats, don't have your pirate mains be more sympathetic and heroic than the british navy, and don't expect people to be shocked when learning that Blackie Mustache is *Gasp* evil. I thought we would be back to the roots of the first one, where betrayal and stealing loot and hangings are common place. but we have to sit through Jack dicking around and jumping on things in London! How did a notorious criminal do that anyway? 
6. Most of the movie is just "Jack does stuff". And Phillip and the mermaid had no chemistry or interesting connection. She's useless and only there to look pretty, and he is useless and only there to preach about God and look pretty. At least Will and Liz were badass. 
7. Barbossa disappears out of the story for way too long. As I said before, he was barely in the movie till the end, but should have been in it the whole time as the antagonist. But poor Barb is pussified into a Navy lackey. He tries to be evil but it doesn't work when you stick in a uniform. 
8. I was waiting and waiting for that Britain vs Spain battle but it never happened. WHAT WERE THE SPANISH DOING IN THIS MOVIE? THEY DIDNT DO ANYTHING. THEY SERVED NO PURPOSE.


----------



## Jena (May 29, 2011)

^I agree _completely_ with everything you just said.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2011)

Slice said:


> Movie is my least favorite of the series, but still enjoyable.
> 
> The Mermaid gaining legs - well i just thought that probably happens to all Mermaids when they are out of the water, we know nothing about the creatures except they are carnivores so this might as well apply to all of them.
> I also was under the impression that the priest was dying from his wounds anyway and the Mermaid took him down so he would die faster and be with her to the end instead of suffering on land (and yes drowning is rather cruel - but what does she know?).
> ...



Ah, you're probably right. 

I still think Serena ate him, though. Apparently, the tone of the new trilogy is supposed to be cynical, so I think that's what happened. It's just my interpretation, though.

Yeah, the mermaid attack scene was one of the best action scenes. 



> my thoughts:
> 1. Does this ignore the previous 2 movies? Hell it could easily have taken place 10 years before COTBP if not for the fountain of youth map being at the end of ATW. Zero mention of anything from the first 3 movies. Does Jack even remember Barbossa is an evil cutthroat who betrayed him and committed mutiny? Does Jack even remember Liz is hanging out in the Caribbean somewhere pregnant? Does he care?



There were a few references to past films, but it's a standalone film set in the series, not a continuation of the adventures from the first three. And of course, Jack remembers who Barbossa is. He's a true pirate, so I imagine he was suprised that he went privateer. They also only teamed up because they were captured by the spanish.



> 2. This movie suffers from, and I hate to say it, Jack-overload. He was fantastic in 1 and 3 as the trickster anti hero where you weren't quite sure which side he was really on. Here he's just the main character. And having a trickster anti-hero as a main hero is unappealing. Phillip was a better fit. Even though he was a Will replacement/ripoff. Don't get me wrong, Jack is cool and he had some funny moments (talking to himself, falling down) but they are just Jack-isms and his character isn't really expanded apart from how he still loves Angelica and saves her.



I have no problem with Jack being the main hero. It expands on his backstory a little, but keeps it mysterious as usual.



> 3. Did the story and characters go anywhere? I felt like most of the movie was fighting fighting and more fighting. It was too simple, with yet another mcguffin. another damn treasure they got to find before the bad guys do. Remind anyone of anything? The first two movies perhaps? The villain wasn't much of a villain. Barbossa should have been in Blackbeard's place. For the pirate all pirates fear, all he really did was blowtorch a crippled cook. OOH SCARY, RIGHT?



Yes, the story and characters clearly went somewhere. The goal was to reach the fountain of youth and they did. It's been the same with all of the PotC movies. They're given a goal (aztec gold, Davy Jone's heart, and in ATW, it all came to a clash) and they seek it out. I don't know why you were expecting something different.

I have to agree with you on Blackbeard, though. He was... less threatening then he should've been. Ian McShane played the character well IMO though for what he was given. 



> 4. The final battle tried too hard to be either the first movie or the third movie in "climax-ness".



lol, there hardly was a final battle. They just fought, they weren't trying to to be anything.



> 5. WHERE THE HELL IS THE PIRATING? if you're gonna make a movie about bloodthirsty cutthroats, don't have your pirate mains be more sympathetic and heroic than the british navy, and don't expect people to be shocked when learning that Blackie Mustache is *Gasp* evil. I thought we would be back to the roots of the first one, where betrayal and stealing loot and hangings are common place. but we have to sit through Jack dicking around and jumping on things in London! How did a notorious criminal do that anyway?



I guess you didn't notice how Jack betrayed pretty much everyone in the movie. 



> 6. Most of the movie is just "Jack does stuff". And Phillip and the mermaid had no chemistry or interesting connection. She's useless and only there to look pretty, and he is useless and only there to preach about God and look pretty. *At least Will and Liz were badass*.



Liz was not badass in the first movie. Her character grew as the films progressed. I mean seriously, Liz was a damsel in distress most of the first movie. I do agree with you about Philip and the mermaid's romance, though. It did feel tacked on, but I liked Philip. Not more then Will though, I guess.



> 7. Barbossa disappears out of the story for way too long. As I said before, he was barely in the movie till the end, but should have been in it the whole time as the antagonist. But poor Barb is pussified into a Navy lackey. He tries to be evil but it doesn't work when you stick in a uniform.



Barbossa's not the main character. And where do you have this notion of him being pure evil. He's always been portrayed as more of an anti-villain then anything. And somewhat of a schemer too, which was what he was doing. He only became a privateer to get a crew and go after Blackbeard's head, he then doublecrossed the British.



> 8. I was waiting and waiting for that Britain vs Spain battle but it never happened. WHAT WERE THE SPANISH DOING IN THIS MOVIE? THEY DIDNT DO ANYTHING. THEY SERVED NO PURPOSE.



Did you even watch the movie?  The spanish were never interested in fighting Britain, they only wanted to destroy the fountain of youth.

I hope they pop up again, especially the Spaniard. He was a pimp.


----------



## Taijukage (May 29, 2011)

> And of course, Jack remembers who Barbossa is. He's a true pirate, so I imagine he was suprised that he went privateer. They also only teamed up because they were captured by the spanish.


they were too nice to each other throughout. like frenemies more than arch rivals



> Yes, the story and characters clearly went somewhere. The goal was to reach the fountain of youth and they did


Ok that's boring and generic. 



> It's been the same with all of the PotC movies.


Exactly. Is there nothing new in the writers minds that they have to recycle the same old "gotta find the treasure" plot? fanfictions are better than this. 



> lol, there hardly was a final battle. They just fought, they weren't trying to to be anything.


I meant when it was Barbossa vs Blackbeard. That was the movies final battle'



> I guess you didn't notice how Jack betrayed pretty much everyone in the movie


I expected him to betray Blackbeard far earlier than he did, and he didnt betray Barbossa. 



> Liz was not badass in the first movie. Her character grew as the films progressed. I mean seriously, Liz was a damsel in distress most of the first movie.


Liz fought the pirates every step of the way. The only reason she was stuck on the ship is because her plan to negociate backfired and they needed her blood. 



> Barbossa's not the main character.


He was the main antagonist of the first one. seeing him fall so low was depressing. 



> And where do you have this notion of him being pure evil.


when he killed anyone who got in his way while in command of the Pearl. 



> The spanish were never interested in fighting Britain, they only wanted to destroy the fountain of youth.


Yes and I expected a battle to stop them. 

All I can say is I hope there's less Jack in part 5. And less "gotta find mcguffin" simplified plotting.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 31, 2011)

Tragic time for pirates all over the world as Disney took a good film series and made it shit in order to make a quick buck.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2011)

Yet even in Black Pearl he was more portrayed as an anti-villian...he never truely came off as pure evil, and lol at Elizabeth being badass, when her and Will are generally considered to be one of the worst parts to sit though during Dead Man's Chest and At World's End. Yes her character got better but as it did she got outright skrieky and annoying.

How the fuck did you expect them to beat the Spanish, they were Pirates and a assortment of british navy officers. The spanish had them outgunned, and were more than likely better trained as well.


----------



## Sann (May 31, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Tragic time for pirates all over the world as Disney took a good film series and made it shit in order to make a quick buck.



Finally someone mentions it!  
That's exactly what I thought after ATW. 

Geez and you know actually it refers a lot to the first movie: Jack chasing after the Plack Pearl. Everything he did, he did becaus he wanted the Pearl back  As for me: that's the only thing besides the jokes they did well.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 1, 2011)

It was fucking pathetic the way the tried to replace Will and Elilizabeth with a mermaid and holy man, it was fucking random, shit made me wanna cut my wrists 

1 - Jacks Revenge

2 - Kracken and debt

3 - Calypso and war 

4 - Random bullshit (nothing epic!)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't like the movie that much either but your blatantly underselling it. Your also forgetting this is the first in a new trio. The first was more of action movies...these will probably be more of Adventure movies. 

I don't understand why people want Will and Elizebeth back...I would have thought people would have been happy to see Bloom and Knightly's wooden  and awful acting go away


----------



## Slice (Jun 1, 2011)

Also Cruz is about a million times hotter than Knightley.

That alone gives the movie a boost.


----------



## Mizzkie (Jun 1, 2011)

And nobody has mentioned the *FAIL 3D* yet?
I expected beautiful splashing of water, pirate ships looming over you from a low angle, and things blowing up. What we got was.....nothing. Yes, nothing.
Unless the charges for 2D and 3D are the same in the theatre you go to, I ADVISE YOU NOT TO SEE IT IN 3D.
Geez, I hate it when the 3D is more like 2.5D.

About the movie itself:
.......I dunno. It sure wasn't boring, but it lacked that excitement we all felt in the first film. I'd blame the script writers.
The new characters had promise, yet they lacked appeal. Blackbear...oh Black Beard! He _looked_ boss, but we couldn't feel it!! What a disappointment...
Vampire mermaids WTF. I will never look at Ariel the same way again. (>_<)
Penelope Cruz....ugh. I wish they could've chosen someone as hot as Keira(sp). And doesn't speak with a Spanish accent. Blackbeards daughter? Once trained to be a nun? W...T...F!?

The only thing I liked about this movie was the three men from the previous films.
I FREAKIN' LOVE CAPTAIN JACK SPARROW!!!!111one Johnny Depp creeps me out, but Jack is...*collapses with hearts filling the air*
*gets up*
That scene where he stares at the cream puff on the table...!!
AAAHHHH!!! Cpt.Jack Sparrow + cream puff = A SCENE MADE FOR MIZZKIE!!
I fucking love cream puffs. I eat those buggers almost every day. Om nom nom nom.

Rating : 4.5/10
Not bad, not good. I changed it from 5 to 4.5 because the new characters were weak.


----------



## Sann (Jun 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I don't understand why people want Will and Elizebeth back...I would have thought people would have been happy to see Bloom and Knightly's wooden  and awful acting go away



Will & Lizzy back? Hell no! At least not after ATW.
Still don't know what the hell they were thinking as they decided to do this lovemaking beach scene thing...Bloody hell! That was too much tearjerking and way to much of bad acting...
As for me I think Orlando and Keira don't look good together and their ineraction doesn't persuade me, but I think Johnny and Keira had a lot of chemistry. I loved their acting together^^ 
All in all I'm glad Will & Lizzy aren't in the team again, though I wouldn't have said no to Keira, but then they should have done things differently in ATW. 
Maybe things turned out the way they did, because Orlando and Keira already said before ATW that after the third part they wouldn't again want to play Will & Liz.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol 3D. I doubt many people on this forum saw it in 3D. I know I sure as hell didn't.

And I was more than happy to see Will and Elizabeth gone. Their melodrama got annoying, especially when Elizabeth got Jack killed in DMC. They were actually a good edition in the first film, but annoyed me in the last two.

Of course, it was all the more painful when they just replaced them with the mermaid and the preacher.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I don't understand why people want Will and Elizebeth back...I would have thought people would have been happy to see Bloom and Knightly's wooden  and awful acting go away



I am


POT4 was great, I had lots of fun.
More Jack escape scenes and less 3-D tho, plzkthanksbai


----------



## Huntress (Jun 1, 2011)

ive only seen potc 1&2, but i would like to voice my dissapointment regarding Will.
Looks-wise, he makes an awesome pirate, and Bloom is a good actor, but the way wills character is written sucks ass. They really should have made him more badass and stuff.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 1, 2011)

The story was some randomly thrown together bull shit!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> The story was some randomly thrown together bull shit!



We must have been watching completely diffrent movies then...because while the movie had numerous problems i'd hardly call it overly random...


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> We must have been watching completely diffeent movies then...because while the movie had numerous problems i'd hardly call it overly random...



It was bullshit what was up with the mermaid bible man relationship it was unnecessary but nooo they had to replace Will and Elizabeth. 

The film lacked epicness, in the last one a Godess was released, a war was on the verge of War! Pirates could have been extinct, there weren't a meeting like that in Jack's time. Then we had this mediocre story.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 1, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> It was bullshit what was up with the mermaid bible man relationship it was unnecessary but nooo they had to replace Will and Elizabeth.
> 
> The film lacked epicness, in the last one a Godess was released, a war was on the verge of War! Pirates could have been extinct, there weren't a meeting like that in Jack's time. Then we had this mediocre story.



"A war was on the verge of war."

???

What? 

The movie had a clear and distinct plot. There were just other things that were wrong with it, like how it didn't explain a lot of things or make good enough use of Blackbeard and failed to make you care for any of the new characters.


----------



## Jena (Jun 1, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> ive only seen potc 1&2, but i would like to voice my dissapointment regarding Will.
> Looks-wise, he makes an awesome pirate, and Bloom is a good actor, but the way wills character is written sucks ass. They really should have made him more badass and stuff.



I agree with that.
I think they wanted to keep Will an "everyman" to give the audience someone to identify with, but it backfired horribly.

I think  sums up why I don't like Elizabeth even though I don't agree with some of the other points on the list.



> *Spoiler*: _Quoted from article:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> It was bullshit what was up with the mermaid bible man relationship it was unnecessary but nooo they had to replace Will and Elizabeth.
> 
> The film lacked epicness, in the last one a Godess was released, a war was on the verge of War! Pirates could have been extinct, there weren't a meeting like that in Jack's time. Then we had this mediocre story.



Your war was two ships going at it and then turning around and blowing up the command ship...that was it...all Calypso did was brew up a storm and whirl pool and then went away after she got Jones. 

Your seriously ranking this movie below At World's End when AWE was a massive clusterfuck of a movie that had way too much going on, with too many characters and too many plot threads. there's a reason why half the characters are dead by the end of it.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Your war was two ships going at it and then turning around and blowing up the command ship...that was it...all Calypso did was brew up a storm and whirl pool and then went away after she got Jones.
> 
> Your seriously ranking this movie below At World's End when AWE was a massive clusterfuck of a movie that had way too much going , with too many characters and too many plot threads. there's a reason why half the characters are dead by the end of it.



The greatest pirates(including Teague) were about to go to war with the navy for freedom to sail the seas.

What do you mean "two ships" The flying Dutchman and The Black Pearl are two of the greatest Ships ever to sail the seas With Barbossa navigating one and Davy Jones the other as they where fighting in a fucking maelstrom, shit was epic!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> The greatest pirates(including Teague) were about to go to war with the navy for freedom to sail the seas.
> 
> What do you mean "two ships" The flying Dutchman and The Black Pearl are two of the greatest Ships ever to sail the seas With Barbossa navigating one and Davy Jones the other as they where fighting in a fucking maelstrom, shit was epic!



Yes and that was it, that wasn't a war, it was a battle and to rank your movie on one moment is ridiculous. Your ignoring the massive and glaring problems At World's End had and just looking at one scene.

Also what do you expect from the last movie in the trilogy. Your forgetting that On Stranger Tides is the first in a new set of movies, they're not going to have a full scale naval battle in the first movie.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yes and that was it, that wasn't a war, it was a battle and to rank your movie on one moment is ridiculous. Your ignoring the massive and glaring problems At World's End had and just looking at one scene.
> 
> Also what do you expect from the last movie in the trilogy. Your forgetting that On Stranger Tides is the first in a new set of movies, they're not going to have a full scale naval battle in the first movie.



This movie didn't really seem to have a connection with the the possible next movie e.g dead mans chest and at worlds end did


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> This movie didn't really seem to have a connection with the the possible next movie e.g dead mans chest and at worlds end did



Neither did Curse of the Black Pearl, other than Norrington going after him. there was nothing hinting at future movies.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Neither did Curse of the Black Pearl, other than Norrington going after him. there was nothing hinting at future movies.



Exactly so stop saying the movie is shit because of the next one they're gonna have nothing to do with each other, it's not building up to anything it was just a shit movie!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2011)

What the flying fuck are you even talking about, your post had literally nothing to do with what I said at all.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 1, 2011)

konoha, At World's End had a lot of problems with it. While the battle inside the maelstrom was a great cinematic experience and well done, it does not excuse the film's issues through the rest of it. One scene doesn't make up for an entire cluster fuck.


----------



## Jena (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess I'm just weird, but I didn't think At Worlds End was bad. I actually thought it was better than the second.
The first one is still the best by a large margin, though.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 1, 2011)

I am actually one of those people who can watch any of the Pirates films just for the fun of them. I just acknowledge the faults of them.

Of course, the third movie did have Barbosa in it, so that tends to sway my thoughts on the thoughts of the third movie's flaws. 

Really though, Jack and Barbosa really are great characters, despite whatever they are surrounded by, and they make the films worth watching for me.

Completely agree about the first still being the best.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2011)

Personally I can enjoy the third movie, but that's not saying it doesn't  have massive problems...I enjoy it primarily for Barbossa as Jack became far too annoying for his own good in that movie.

Dead Man's Chest is my favorite of the movie's though


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 4, 2011)

Just watched this last night, but then again I'll love any of these films and love it, I just think their great.

I was exhausted though, so I don't remember the whole thing.


----------



## Z (Jun 4, 2011)

Shit still haven't watched this


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 4, 2011)

Movie was crap

Only really liked Pirates 2 though


----------



## Goshinki (Jun 5, 2011)

I liked it, but dear god was the whole mermaid romance thing nesasary? I watched that movie for laughs and entertainment. The only times I want romance is in crack fanfiction and in my life, thats it! Ithink the preacher could have been more likeable if not for her.

If they had to have romance in the plot they might as well have had Will and Elizibeth back! And trust me I did not want them back! Not that I hate them but I got tired of them after 3 films.  

I wasnt really crazy about blackbeards daughter. I didnt hate her but I just couldnt find myself able to care if she died or not.

Blackbeard was okay. Nothing special. 

Jack was still funny as ever though and that reallly helped the movie. And I mean *REALLY* helped the movie.  I also liked Barbosa. He always was a good character and im glad he got to shine in this film.  

All in all I give it a 7.4/10


----------



## Goshinki (Jun 6, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I am actually one of those people who can watch any of the Pirates films just for the fun of them. I just acknowledge the faults of them.
> 
> Of course, the third movie did have Barbosa in it, so that tends to sway my thoughts on the thoughts of the third movie's flaws.
> 
> ...



Agreed.  Pepole should just watch movies for the fun of it. Nothing else. (Unless your job is being a movie critic, or your the nostalgia critic.) No movie is perfect and no movie ever will be. 

Also if Jack and Barbosa were easily what made this film enjoyable. Without them the movie would have been boring. 

Also it was great to see jacks dad. I always wondered what he was like.


----------



## Sferr (Jun 6, 2011)

Goshinki said:


> I liked it, but dear god was the whole mermaid romance thing nesasary? I watched that movie for laughs and entertainment. The only times I want romance is in crack fanfiction and in my life, thats it! Ithink the preacher could have been more likeable if not for her.
> 
> If they had to have romance in the plot they might as well have had Will and Elizibeth back! And trust me I did not want them back! Not that I hate them but I got tired of them after 3 films.
> 
> ...



Well, Pirates o t C never were only for laughs and entertainment, the world, the atmosphere the danger of the heroes were all serious. A love story isn't out of place in such movies and I thought that a mermaid romance was actually very fitting in the story. Not that I think it was nicely done. I always hate those 'love from the first sight and a couple from the second' stories. And that was the case here. There was hardly any development between the mermaid and the priest, their story was way too rushed, it was made purely for a fan service as may be their characters altogether. I mean, the priest could have backed off a little bit more, the object of his love eats sailors for dinner after all.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 6, 2011)

Where did the Mermaid slapping Jack scene go?!

I was looking forward to it after seeing it in trailers.


----------



## Goshinki (Jun 6, 2011)

Sferr said:


> Well, Pirates o t C never were only for laughs and entertainment, the world, the atmosphere the danger of the heroes were all serious.



THANK YOU! I think only you me and the guy I qouted earlier are the only ones who get this!

And the main reason I didnt like the romance in this one was that it was way to rushed. if they had added a few more scenes then maybe I could have cared about the mermaid. I still liked the priest though despite that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2011)

Saw it. Was entertained.

So, what other immortality legends are there for Pirates to use?

Elixir of Life and Shangri-La are what I can think of.

Other piratey-elements they can use?

Captain Flint's treasure (Treasure Island); Captain Nemo's sub; Bermuda's Triangle; Atlantis. . .


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Other piratey-elements they can use?



Encounter with Captain Hook?

Meh. I'd watch it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think the Barrie family will allow it. They said no to others using Pan and Hook.

Not sure about Tinker Bell though, since she and the whole fairy thing is milked to heaven and back.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a strange feeling Barbossa is slowly being transformed into the ultimate villain pirate.

He's got a peg leg now, and he lost Jack. Maybe in POTC5 he comes back with an eye patch, a hook and a parrot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2011)

But to what end?


----------



## Sferr (Jun 7, 2011)

Goshinki said:


> THANK YOU! I think only you me and the guy I qouted earlier are the only ones who get this!
> 
> And the main reason I didnt like the romance in this one was that it was way to rushed. if they had added a few more scenes then maybe I could have cared about the mermaid. I still liked the priest though despite that.



Agree about the romance. Hope the mermaids and the priest's characters will be expended (if they will appear) and that they will actually have a serious role in the plot and not just to love each other like it was here. They both have potential. 

In this movie I really like how the mermaids are done. Really, it is probably the best interpretation of mermaids ever. Beautiful, yet very dangerous, wild, eat sailors for dinner. And the way how they were swinging their tails in panic just like a caught fish was hilarious.

The movie was very good, a little bit better than the third but worse than the first and second. The second is my favourite. I really hated the beginning - how Jack was running away from guards in London. The guards were way too dumb, and ordinary people were completely ignoring Jack no matter what he would do. One of the most stupidest moments- when two men were carrying a plank on their shoulders, Jack ran on it and the men didn't even notice him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I don't think the Barrie family will allow it. They said no to others using Pan and Hook.
> 
> Not sure about Tinker Bell though, since she and the whole fairy thing is milked to heaven and back.



Pirates of the Caribbeans belongs to Disney. They already have the rights.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2011)

Speaking of Peter-Pan, does anyone know anything about that upcoming movie? Any updates?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 9, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Saw it. Was entertained.
> 
> So, what other immortality legends are there for Pirates to use?
> 
> ...



They can use Triton.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Speaking of Peter-Pan, does anyone know anything about that upcoming movie? Any updates?



Disney's making another Peter Pan movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


>



....



> Sony has picked up the origin story ‘Pan’, *which reveals that Peter Pan and the villainous Captain Hook are in fact brothers.*


What. 



> *Channing Tatum* is attached to the origin tale ‘Peter Pan Begins’, along with ‘Alice in Wonderland’ producer Joe Roth and ‘The Hunger Games’ screenwriter Billy Ray.


...What. 
I am praying that he's not angling for a role as Peter Pan. No one needs to see that bulky business crammed into green leotards. 



> It’s not like Alice in Wonderland producer Joe Roth is solely responsible for Hollywood’s newfound obsession with “re-imagining” classic literature – but the fact that Roth is connected to another project of that ilk – with the self-explanatory title Peter Pan Begins – makes it easy to point the finger of blame at the man.


Ah, yes. And his  reads like an ode to mediocrity.



> AND a twisted retelling of Pinocchio as devised by Guillermo del Toro.


Ok, so this has brought _one_ good thing. I orgasmed from "Guillermo del Toro" and "twisted retelling" alone.


----------



## Darc (Jun 12, 2011)

Shouldn't Black Beard have been in the last movie with all the other Pirates making their last stand? I wish they gave a mention to that in this movie about why he didn't show up, his ships power could have given Davey Jones a damn good fight.

Movie was good tho, I go in to be entertained and I leave just that, 8/10 cause BB n Barboso fight should have been more bad ass but he did only have one leg


----------



## FireEel (Jun 12, 2011)

Darc said:


> Shouldn't Black Beard have been in the last movie with all the other Pirates making their last stand? I wish they gave a mention to that in this movie about why he didn't show up, his ships power could have given Davey Jones a damn good fight.
> 
> Movie was good tho, I go in to be entertained and I leave just that, 8/10 cause BB n Barboso fight should have been more bad ass but he did only have one leg



Blackbeard wasn't a pirate lord apparently, so he wasn't required to turn up.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

Blackbeard? A team player? Bah!

You know what would be interesting? If all three of the major storylines come together.

Cursed undead Barbarossa and his crew vs. Davy Jones and his crew vs. Blackbeard and his zombified crew vs. the East Indian Trading Company

Convoluted as hell, but tel me you don't think this is awesome on paper.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2011)

Davy Jones Vs Curse of the Black Pearl, yes, but blackbeard, he'd just be redundant with the undead Pearl crew giving in the zombies.
We need a third crew. A crew of asian sailor warlocks.


Anyway, if you spend just five minutes on portuguese museums you get enough sea fare mythos to make more pirates of the carrebeans movies than you can out of x-men and star wars combined.


----------

